# 2014 Wisconsin Amateur Spring Trial



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Alright I can't be there today but lets hear whats going on.


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

*Not there but heard Open is*



Lucky Number Seven said:


> Alright I can't be there today but lets hear whats going on.


Open Triple with 2 retired. Flyer in middle, long bird hip pocket.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Derby Results
1: 4 Clint Mann 
2: 10 Clint Mann
3: 5 Dave Ward
4: 9 Randy Spangler
RJ: Tom Lind
Remember these results are not official


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

1st Series Open Callbacks
1,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,15,17,18,22,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,35,38,39,40,44,45,47,49.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

The Open 1st series callbacks are also not official.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open callbacks to water blind. 
1,5,6,7,8,10,15,18,22,24,26,27,28,30,32,38,39,49
Keep in mind that this is not official.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open callbacks to water marks
Not official
1,5,6,7,8,15,18,22,24,26,28,32


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series. Not official. 
3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,30


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates on the Q?


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Q Results
1st - Ward/Reich
2nd - Wilke
3rd - Ward/Chalupka
4th - Pfaff


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Open results:
1. Roxie/Voigt
2. Willa/Curtis 
3. Jerry Lee/Voigt 
4. Levi/Curtis
RJ. Webster/Curtis
Jams:
24,18,7,5,1


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open Results
1 - 22 Ray Voigt - Roxie
2- 6 Wayne Curtis - Willa
3- 8 Ray Voigt - Jerry Lee
4 - 28 Wayne Curtis - Levi
RJ 15 Wayne Curtis - Webster
Not sure about the JAMS


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur Results
1 - 12 - Jim Powers - Czar
2 - 18 - Rick Wilke - Gypsy
3 - 8 - Kurt Hallgren - Early
4 - 14 - Randy Spangler - Mully
Not sure about the JAMS


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

nhegerty said:


> Amateur Results
> 1 - 12 - Jim Powers - Czar
> 2 - 18 - Rick Wilke - Gypsy
> 3 - 8 - Kurt Hallgren - Early
> 4 - 14 - Randy Spangler - Mully


RJ - Rocky/Fekula
Jams - Roxie/Benson, Stinger and Tommy/Kampo, Jet/Powers, Clyde/Chris vanE, Max/Dallesasse

38 degrees, intermittent rain, steady winds @20mph, gusts(frequent) to 35mph. Judges Bill Tidd and Kurt Turner set up relentlessly big and watery tests and the dogs were amazingly intrepid in braving such foul conditions. The handlers....not so much. We froze!

Thanks to WAFTC workers - they braved a long couple of days and worked darn hard.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Q Results
> 1st - Ward/Reich
> 2nd - Finger
> 3rd - Ward/Chalupka
> 4th - Pfaff


Rick Wilke took 2nd place with Hank.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

verne socks said:


> Rick Wilke took 2nd place with Hank.


Yup, sorry about that.


----------

